# Maly (surname) - feminine



## Kirja

I was just wondering if it could be Malá, I'm not so sure...  I just read a wikipedia article that said y=á when you're turning masculine into feminine.


----------



## panzorzka.uli

Yes, the form is Malá. Many surnames are adjectival and the female forms behaves then as adjectives e.g. Nový - Nová, Smutný - Smutná, Veselý - Veselá etc.


----------



## Kirja

Thank you !


----------



## ilocas2

The feminine form of surname Maly is Malyová.

Malá is the feminine form or surname Malý.


----------

